# please help were is the best place to live with a young family and is not to expensiv



## mum of three (Sep 29, 2008)

hi there i am lisa and new to the site, i have been reading the posts for a few days now and i think you are all very friendly  
so now i need some halp please me my husband and our three children aged 7,3 &1 are looking into moving to canada as it looks a great place and people seem very friendly we were looking at moving to and around vancouver but i have read that this may be to expensive are there any places you recommend for familys quite cheap to live and reasonable house prices and were you are able to find jobs also what are the taxes like as they are killing us here in the uk thanks lisa


----------



## PENBC (Sep 9, 2008)

mum of three said:


> hi there i am lisa and new to the site, i have been reading the posts for a few days now and i think you are all very friendly
> so now i need some halp please me my husband and our three children aged 7,3 &1 are looking into moving to canada as it looks a great place and people seem very friendly we were looking at moving to and around vancouver but i have read that this may be to expensive are there any places you recommend for familys quite cheap to live and reasonable house prices and were you are able to find jobs also what are the taxes like as they are killing us here in the uk thanks lisa


I live on Bowen Island, BC just off Vancouver. There are a number of UK families moving here. Its just 20 minutes by ferry to West Vancouver. Rents for a 3bdrm house start around $1500/month to purchase around $500K. Its a great safe village life yet just a short commute to the jobs in the city.


----------



## mum of three (Sep 29, 2008)

PENBC said:


> I live on Bowen Island, BC just off Vancouver. There are a number of UK families moving here. Its just 20 minutes by ferry to West Vancouver. Rents for a 3bdrm house start around $1500/month to purchase around $500K. Its a great safe village life yet just a short commute to the jobs in the city.


thanks for yor quick response


----------

